# Cracked perspex window.



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a crack in the perspex fixed window at the front of our compass navigator overcab bed area. Its cracked outside and inside and is leaking badly  

Does anyone know where I can obtain a replacement?

Many thanks


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

THE CARAVAN CENTRE - WALES LARGEST CARAVAN BREAKERS.

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/90285/info.php?p=6

Try here....................


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, they seem to be the best option so far. They are going to call back Monday to let me know If they have one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

just been quoted £348 to have a new one made! :evil:


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Try one of these or both,

PPA LTD, UNIT 42, 1st AVENUE, DEESIDE INDUSTRIAL PARK (EAST), FlINTSHIRE, CH5 2NU TEL: 01244 289374

or CARAVAN WINDOWS, EXHAUST EJECTOR CO 110, WADE HOUSE ROAD, HALIFAX, WEST YORKSHIRE, HX3 7PE. Tel: 01274679524/5/6. E: mail [email protected] web site www.eeco-Itd.co.uk

Good luck


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

smartgolfer said:


> Try one of these or both,
> 
> PPA LTD, UNIT 42, 1st AVENUE, DEESIDE INDUSTRIAL PARK (EAST), FlINTSHIRE, CH5 2NU TEL: 01244 289374
> 
> ...


Thanks

I tried Eeco and they were slightly cheaper.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Must be somewhere that has one of these windows knocking around!

:evil:


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Right looks like it will have to be a piece of polycarbonate cut to size for £50.00


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

why not contact your insurance company


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

bmb1uk said:


> why not contact your insurance company


Awaiting insurance to sort. Thank heavens for small print as originally they were not gonna touch it. Turns out it should be covered but they did suggest making a claim which would have resulted in loss of no claims bonuses. Anyway they think it should come under window replacement and my excess is £60 so fingers crossed. Its ongoing so time will tell! :?


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

well done m8, a lot cheaper ,no loss of no claims
BAZ.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

bmb1uk said:


> well done m8, a lot cheaper ,no loss of no claims
> BAZ.


Yeah hopefully all sorted. Thats what insurance is for afterall


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

All sorted on the insurance. Nice new tinted flat laminated piece of safety glass. Paid the excess, job done


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

danas said:


> All sorted on the insurance. Nice new tinted flat laminated piece of safety glass. Paid the excess, job done


nice one ,no good paying for insurance if you dont use it
BAZ.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

bmb1uk said:


> danas said:
> 
> 
> > All sorted on the insurance. Nice new tinted flat laminated piece of safety glass. Paid the excess, job done
> ...


That's it


----------

